# "Mirror Mirror" Tutorial



## Danielj2705 (Jun 17, 2012)

This was done without damaging the mirror in any way, in fact the writing isn't even directly on the mirror. 
Here's the Tutorial! 

1) Print this off, one full page.








2) Grab yourself a High Quality sheet of cover plastic and then cut it so it is a tiny bit bigger than the mirror. (All good stationary stores will have them)








3) Paperclip the paper to the plastic and then with a postal marker, color in the letters on the plastic. I used black but I am sure you could find a red if you want it to be in blood.








4) Once you're done then hang it up somewhere for 5 minutes. Depending in what quality products you use it may be already be dry, but you don't want any smudges. 








5) It is best to polish it when you are done, just to get rid of any dust or finger marks. DO NOT rub directly over the words, they wont come of but this will ruin your cloth (I learnt this the hard way D








6) Place it into the mirror and then stand back and admire your Handy work 








You can make many messages with this method- I choose "Mirror Mirror" to match my twisted fairytale theme


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Good idea! I might have to use this in my bathroom.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

love this thanks for the post


----------



## VexFX (Oct 19, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## Danielj2705 (Jun 17, 2012)

Thanks Everyone


----------



## LT Scare (May 21, 2008)

Very clever - nicely done.


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

that is really cool idea, must borrow..................


----------



## Danielj2705 (Jun 17, 2012)

Thank you  Use all you want, I will enjoy seeing variations of different mirrors and words


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

I might have to do this to my front windows! Redrum, Redrum!!! Thanks for the how-to.


----------



## ozfest43 (Jun 27, 2012)

Nice job!!!!


----------



## ghostuponthefloor (Aug 19, 2009)

This is a great idea- and one I know I can find multiple uses for...


----------



## Danielj2705 (Jun 17, 2012)

Thank you everyone 
I can't wait to see variations of it


----------

